
Hiker finds 1,200-year-old Viking sword under rocks - curtis
http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/22/europe/viking-sword-norway/index.html
======
kaesve
This is giving me a strong Renowned Explorers vibe :p Want to play the new
content when I get home.

------
anticitizen
That's where I left it!

